# Hay wanted ad on craigslist.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder how much they are paying and how many tons do they need?









http://mankato.craigslist.org/grd/3432542504.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I wonder how much they are paying and how many tons do they need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny Cy....those darn things live a long time....they may need 50 bales or so during its lifetime!
















Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Over a 100 years if it don't go curious george on them!


----------

